# Lag and CPU usage for Xorg with ati driver



## FDreamer (May 3, 2012)

Hi,

I have installed FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE on my Inspiron 5010 laptop. Everything works (meaning X, mouse, keyboard) but I noticed some Xfce4 lag for refreshing the screen. Also, Xorg can take up to 22% of the CPU. This happens also with TWM, so it's not related to the windows manager.

I didn't use an Xorg.conf initially but I tried some configurations seen on the forum. Here is my /var/log/Xorg.log:: http://pastebin.com/HWmzwgEh
The errors are:    

```
(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(EE) RADEON(0): Acceleration initialization failed
```
The warnings are:

```
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0
(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
(WW) RADEON(0): LVDS Info:
(WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled
(WW) PS/2 Mouse: No Device specified, looking for one...
```
My /etc/X11/xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/5tWH2Ubq
Finally, my /etc/rc.conf:

```
hostname="****"
keymap="fr.iso.acc.kbd"
wlans_iwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"

sshd_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="NO"

hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"

bitlbee_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"
```
I have tried the Radeon driver, without any luck.
Thanks in advance


----------



## FDreamer (May 5, 2012)

*Edit*: the graphic card is an ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4330.


----------



## adamk (May 5, 2012)

EDIT:  Sorry, I didn't see the Xorg log file initially...

OK, so that's a Mobility Radeon HD 5400 Series GPU, not a HD4330.  Sadly, there is no acceleration for that GPU on FreeBSD.  Nor will there be until Radeon KMS is ported to FreeBSD, which no one is currently working on.


----------



## FDreamer (May 5, 2012)

> that's a Mobility Radeon HD 5400 Series GPU


Yes, sorry.

So, does that explain the high CPU usage by xorg, and the lag?


----------



## adamk (May 5, 2012)

Absolutely.


----------

